# Bare roots



## freebe (Jan 22, 2011)

Could someone please guide me to a good wholesaler of bare root trees in the northern U.S. I am from Canada and need a hardy stock of maples,spruce,etc.

Thanks


----------



## rasmusson14 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would suggest Cold Stream Farm from Freesoil MI

Cold Stream Farm is a Wholesale or Retail Bare Root Tree and Shrub Nursery in Michigan





freebe said:


> Could someone please guide me to a good wholesaler of bare root trees in the northern U.S. I am from Canada and need a hardy stock of maples,spruce,etc.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kyle1! (Jan 27, 2011)

*Local source*

Surely there is someone in Ontario that sells bareroot trees. You might have shipment problems moving stock across the border or maybe I'm wrong :foot-in-mouth:

Brian


----------

